# Road Trip to India



## dipinrajr (May 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am new to Dubai as well as to this group.

I would like to know the procedures I must go through for a road trip from Dubai to India. For sure I need an International Driving License. Apart from that, what else required? 

And most importantly, anyone else? interested?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Draw a line on a map along the route you will follow.

List the countries you will need a visa for.

Then decide if your nationality is a pro or a con.

then book your air flight


----------



## dipinrajr (May 30, 2015)

:eyebrows:
that made sense....especially the visa problem, but im not gonna take a flight


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

It looks like the shortest route to reach the Indian border with Pakistan near Lahore is around 5000km which would mean driving through Saudi Arabia, Bahrain, Kuwait, Iraq, Iran and Pakistan. So you'll need Visas and insurance for all of those countries as well as a pretty decent car as it's unlikely to be good roads all the way. I'm a fan of long road trips but I think you'd have to pay me a shed load of money to drive across Pakistan with an Indian passport in a foreign registered car. 
+1 vote for flying!


----------



## dipinrajr (May 30, 2015)

yea.... thank u felix 1st of all.....

yea getting a visa is gonna b a big problem in Pakistan, but then i'm not particular about the shortest route...... i would like to take an even longer route without touching Pakistan... recently a 4-member team reached India by road from Saudi Arabia....they covered 15,000 km across Dubai, Iran, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Kyrgyzstan, China, Nepal, and Tibet and it took the 45 days... and thats a decent duration


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

15000km in 45 days is fairly serious motoring and not much sight seeing. It's about 320 km each day which isn't much if it's motorway but on one track roads through the "stans" and SW China its hard miles. 
Why not do a road trip somewhere a bit more user friendly and safer?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Dunno why you'd need to go via bahrain Felix?

Some mates of mine are in Jordan at the moment (overland through Saudi) and last year went to Iran. All nationalities so it can be done.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Bahrain is a way better night stop than KSA!!


----------



## Rico20 (Feb 10, 2014)

Do you have a fear of flying or something?! Because otherwise the route from dubai to india is just torture as you have to drive thru some of the most boring and dangerous countries on earth.

Less dangerous and better things to see if you take a rowboat straight to Mumbai.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Just another dreamer - anyone remember the GIRLS who wanted to drive back to the UK in a Mini a few years back. Well that would have been interesting in Saudi.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Dipin, you're from India. Why don't you just fly to India and do a road trip within the country?...North to South or East to West and vice versa.

Good luck if you do choose to go on this road trip.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

So you have friends who drove 45 days from Dubai to India ? 

Wow ! That's the most useless thing I have ever heard about. I would never even waste 45 hours on that.


----------



## nite (Apr 11, 2012)

Drive across the EU, much safer and multitudes more exciting in terms of scenery, food and fun! One visa will cover you the whole way.

Driving through Iran, Iraq or the Stans is not worth the risk.


----------



## Sootydaz (Dec 29, 2014)

I have recently returned from a job in Iraq (with a 4 man close security team) and I can honestly say I'd rather eat my own arse with a spoon than go anywhere near the Stan counties on my own in a foreign registered car.......it's not safe people think before you end up on the news!!

FLY


----------



## Shaan4646 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi Everyone, 
I am new to this forum and the reason why i came to this forum is because this particular thread caught my attention big time, to Drive to India from Uae. I was in the hunt for some study material for the same and i feel this is the place to look for, well Mr.Dipinraj, you can count me in for the drive but may be i am planning it on 2 wheels


----------

